# Making Breeder Inquiries



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

As some of you know, I'm planning on adding a Malt to the family in the next year, and figured it would be good to start making breeder inquiries early because I didn't know what kind of requirements breeders have (like an approval process). So far, I've talked with Sarah Stangeland and Cindy Landry here in CA, and Bonnie Palmer. Tammy Simon and I have been playing phone tag, but I hope to catch her today. All have been VERY kind and helpful, and it's awesome to talk with people who love their dogs as much as we do :wub: 

My question to you all who've purchased from show breeders is: When you were ready to adopt, did you look at what pups were available at the time, regardless of breeder, or did you wait for a certain breeder you knew you wanted to work with to have puppies? I don't know how to go about this.

Thank you for any input


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A show breeder on a Yorkie forum I belong to advised people to "buy your breeder first". Great advice IMO!

I knew years ago I would get my next Maltese from Josymir. I got to know her through emails. When I lost my precious Lady, she had nothing available but I was happy to wait for the right one. I didn't know if I wanted a retiree or puppy, male or female, but she was very helpful and I trusted her. When Bailey became available, I knew he was the one!

It was important to me to get a puppy from someone I would have an ongoing relationship with. I tease Josy about how Bailey came with an owner's manual plus 24 hour customer support!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this, Marj. I'm so glad you found such a wonderful breeder and the perfect little guy. I love the look of Josymir Malts too!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

That's a wonderful question, and Marj, did a great job answering. For me, with little Ana, it was by pure accident, or should I say a blessing, awhile back, I noticed a beautiful fur-baby, and asked the owner..Where did you get her???? But I really wasn't ready for a baby at that time, as we take care of my MIL.

Long story short, I did contact the breeder, and FELL IN LOVE WITH HER DEEPLY. The way she breeds, her love of her babies, both pups and her older ones, and just who she is as a person. I think everyone feels that way about the breeder they got their baby from, as there are some very special breeders out there.

I never thought when getting a pup, that the breeder would become such a part of my life and heart and such a blessing.

You want to be comfortable with the breeder, and you also want the breeder to be comfortable with you.

I must have thanked my breeder a gazillion times prior to getting Ana, and she said, "No thanks needed, all I truly want, is for her to always be loved, that's all I ask" Awwwwww. 

Best of luck to you with your research, it can be fun, a little difficult at times, meaning, you question, am I going the right way, but the end result, after doing your research, is a blessing you could never have dreamed of .


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I have established a close relationship with Tammy Simon. I've had 3 Maltese from her and just wouldn't think of going to anyone else.

I know there are other great ones, some have been mentioned on SM, but for me, I am a "Tammy" girl. Her dogs are healthy, well tempermented and beautiful. She's a very conscientious breeder.

I hope you get to talk to her, she might be at a show, she attends/shows on many weekends. She's very busy while showing. I don't know how she keeps up the pace....but she does and it pays off, her dogs are often winners.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Like Marj, I got my baby from Josymir. I looked at dozens of web-sites and eliminated any of the ones that seemed to be mainly about selling puppies. It may sound crazy, but on the night I found Josy's web-site I felt that my Lily in heaven was guiding me. When I saw Page on Josymir home page, I fell in love. Page...Ch. Josymir's Front Page News...is MiMi's grandmother. I telephoned Josy and she had 2 puppies available. Josy chose the puppy based on what I told her about myself and what I wanted.

While I waited for MiMi to come home to me, I researched her pedigree and collected pictures of her ancestors from the web. I have a folder of at least 25 of the dogs that made MiMi. That led me on a wonderful adventure, and I learned about many of the other top breeders.

There are several really good Malt breeders, who will be with you all the way. Do you want someone who is close so that you can see the puppy before you commit? Josy has a relationship with Aria Maltese in California. They are gorgeous babies. You might look it up.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> A show breeder on a Yorkie forum I belong to advised people to "buy your breeder first". Great advice IMO!



Very good advice!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I would definitely find your breeder and be willing to wait for the "right" puppy. The waiting is hard, but the rewards outweigh all that angst. For me, I wanted a certain "look" and a show breeder with a good reputation for producing sound, healthy Maltese with good temperaments. It took me about 2 years to find my breeder but it was so worth it. Good luck!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree with selecting a breeder and waiting for the right dog. I believe I waited almost a year for Soda...worth the wait!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

allheart said:


> That's a wonderful question, and Marj, did a great job answering. For me, with little Ana, it was by pure accident, or should I say a blessing, awhile back, I noticed a beautiful fur-baby, and asked the owner..Where did you get her???? But I really wasn't ready for a baby at that time, as we take care of my MIL.
> 
> Long story short, I did contact the breeder, and FELL IN LOVE WITH HER DEEPLY. The way she breeds, her love of her babies, both pups and her older ones, and just who she is as a person. I think everyone feels that way about the breeder they got their baby from, as there are some very special breeders out there.
> 
> ...


That is so great! Ana could not be any cuter, and I know how madly in love with her you are :wub:



Malt Shoppe said:


> I have established a close relationship with Tammy Simon. I've had 3 Maltese from her and just wouldn't think of going to anyone else.
> 
> I know there are other great ones, some have been mentioned on SM, but for me, I am a "Tammy" girl. Her dogs are healthy, well tempermented and beautiful. She's a very conscientious breeder.
> 
> I hope you get to talk to her, she might be at a show, she attends/shows on many weekends. She's very busy while showing. I don't know how she keeps up the pace....but she does and it pays off, her dogs are often winners.


I was able to talk to her today and I can see why everyone has nothing but good to say about her 



Sylie said:


> Like Marj, I got my baby from Josymir. I looked at dozens of web-sites and eliminated any of the ones that seemed to be mainly about selling puppies. It may sound crazy, but on the night I found Josy's web-site I felt that my Lily in heaven was guiding me. When I saw Page on Josymir home page, I fell in love. Page...Ch. Josymir's Front Page News...is MiMi's grandmother. I telephoned Josy and she had 2 puppies available. Josy chose the puppy based on what I told her about myself and what I wanted.
> 
> While I waited for MiMi to come home to me, I researched her pedigree and collected pictures of her ancestors from the web. I have a folder of at least 25 of the dogs that made MiMi. That led me on a wonderful adventure, and I learned about many of the other top breeders.
> 
> There are several really good Malt breeders, who will be with you all the way. Do you want someone who is close so that you can see the puppy before you commit? Josy has a relationship with Aria Maltese in California. They are gorgeous babies. You might look it up.


I didn't realize Mimi was from Josymir too! Wow, so many gorgeous babies from her! While it would be nice to be able to meet my new baby in person first, it's not an absolute requirement



aprilb said:


> I would definitely find your breeder and be willing to wait for the "right" puppy. The waiting is hard, but the rewards outweigh all that angst. For me, I wanted a certain "look" and a show breeder with a good reputation for producing sound, healthy Maltese with good temperaments. It took me about 2 years to find my breeder but it was so worth it. Good luck!! :thumbsup:


Wow, that is patience! I'm so glad you found your dream baby. I, too, have a picture of what I want. 



jmm said:


> I agree with selecting a breeder and waiting for the right dog. I believe I waited almost a year for Soda...worth the wait!


Is Soda from Tajon? 

Thank all of you ladies for your words of wisdom! 

Much appreciated,


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda is from Ta Jon. What sold me on our youngest dog Roo was his sire is from Ta Jon. Tammy is known for the excellent temperaments of her dogs.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, I am going to go out on a limb here and recommend that you seriously consider Aria. She may not have puppies right now, but that is the deal. You find your breeder and you wait. I only say that because she is in California, maybe not a short drive, but within reason. It is true, you find the breeder first. Once you select the breeder who you respect and admire...any puppy will be perfect. But I went long distance and it worked perfectly. I dearly love Josy and consider her a family member...she treats me likewise. You could contact her
..she might have puppies. I respect her because she is an intelligent woman with a knowledge of genetics and is doing her educated best to breed healthy, strong beautiful Malts and to socialize them according to the friendly temperament that is natural to the breed.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Okay, I am going to go out on a limb here and recommend that you seriously consider Aria. She may not have puppies right now, but that is the deal. You find your breeder and you wait. I only say that because she is in California, maybe not a short drive, but within reason. It is true, you find the breeder first. Once you select the breeder who you respect and admire...any puppy will be perfect. But I went long distance and it worked perfectly. I dearly love Josy and consider her a family member...she treats me likewise. You could contact her
> ..she might have puppies. I respect her because she is an intelligent woman with a knowledge of genetics and is doing her educated best to breed healthy, strong beautiful Malts and to socialize them according to the friendly temperament that is natural to the breed.


Heidi of Aria is a good choice since she is close to home. She has been working with both Tammy Simon and Josy in recent breedings. 

Cindy Landry is also in California and while I do not know her personally, but I very much admire her dogs. A friend of mine got a beauty from her not long ago and could not be happier. 

Both of these ladies are active on the show circuit and that may give you a chance to meet them and their dogs personally. I think it is excellent advice to get to know a breeder and be willing to wait. 

Two other favorites on my personal list from California are Stacy of Bellarata Maltese who is an active member here on SM (I believe she has already replied above) and Sheila Riley of MaltAngel who bred my beautiful Cadie and now owns one of my puppies out of Cadie x Cadeau. They also are active show breeders and come to many shows around the state. You are luck to be in California where there are so many great choices. :thumbsup:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

When I was looking for a puppy, I had several criteria that were important to me, so I based my search on those. First, I wanted a reputable show breeder that I felt confident would be helpful and supportive even after getting my puppy. I also wanted a pup that was on the smaller end of the spectrum since Cozette is small, and with her having had hip surgery I wanted them fairly evenly matched size-wise to minimize the risk of her hurting that hip. I wanted a puppy that was a cuddler. I also wanted a puppy fairly soon since I wanted one not too much younger than Cozette. There were several breeders that met my criteria including Tammy from Ta-Jon, Heidi from Aria, Cindy from Scruffys Toys, and of course Stacy of Bellarata, and they are all wonderful breeders who I know I would have been happy getting a puppy from. What ended up being the most challenging was finding a puppy that would be close enough in size to Cozette since she is just barely over three pounds. Cindy Landry had a puppy that was the size I wanted, so I went to see her. I would absolutely recommend her 100%. In fact two people I recommended Cindy to did buy from her and they are both very happy. She is always there if I have questions, and she LOVES that I adore Pippa so much. I send her pictures and she is always thrilled to hear how Pippa is doing. So personally, I think timing is also a consideration since it is likely you will find numerous excellent breeders to choose from whose dogs have the qualities you are looking for.

I was also told by several people that the right puppy would come along at the right time, and I really believe that is true. I hit dead ends several times when I inquired about particular puppies, but Cindy happened to have the puppy that I truly feel was meant for our family.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

jmm said:


> Soda is from Ta Jon. What sold me on our youngest dog Roo was his sire is from Ta Jon. Tammy is known for the excellent temperaments of her dogs.


Soda is amazing. Yes, I've never heard less than stellar things about Tammy and her dogs. She has a little boy right now that I'm in love with, but alas, the time is not right yet. 



Sylie said:


> Okay, I am going to go out on a limb here and recommend that you seriously consider Aria. She may not have puppies right now, but that is the deal. You find your breeder and you wait. I only say that because she is in California, maybe not a short drive, but within reason. It is true, you find the breeder first. Once you select the breeder who you respect and admire...any puppy will be perfect. But I went long distance and it worked perfectly. I dearly love Josy and consider her a family member...she treats me likewise. You could contact her
> ..she might have puppies. I respect her because she is an intelligent woman with a knowledge of genetics and is doing her educated best to breed healthy, strong beautiful Malts and to socialize them according to the friendly temperament that is natural to the breed.


Aria is up in Nor Cal, so definitely not too far from me, especially if I'm up visiting my parents.



CloudClan said:


> Heidi of Aria is a good choice since she is close to home. She has been working with both Tammy Simon and Josy in recent breedings.
> 
> Cindy Landry is also in California and while I do not know her personally, but I very much admire her dogs. A friend of mine got a beauty from her not long ago and could not be happier.
> 
> ...


I know a dog from Cindy personally and he is gorgeous! Yes, she was in the middle of a show when we spoke, and she is definitely in this for the love of the breed. She invited me to go to a show in January, and there's also Indio, which I talked with Stacy a little bit about attending. MaltAngel has beauties too. Oh my, too many good choices!!!



socalyte said:


> When I was looking for a puppy, I had several criteria that were important to me, so I based my search on those. First, I wanted a reputable show breeder that I felt confident would be helpful and supportive even after getting my puppy. I also wanted a pup that was on the smaller end of the spectrum since Cozette is small, and with her having had hip surgery I wanted them fairly evenly matched size-wise to minimize the risk of her hurting that hip. I wanted a puppy that was a cuddler. I also wanted a puppy fairly soon since I wanted one not too much younger than Cozette. There were several breeders that met my criteria including Tammy from Ta-Jon, Heidi from Aria, Cindy from Scruffys Toys, and of course Stacy of Bellarata, and they are all wonderful breeders who I know I would have been happy getting a puppy from. What ended up being the most challenging was finding a puppy that would be close enough in size to Cozette since she is just barely over three pounds. Cindy Landry had a puppy that was the size I wanted, so I went to see her. I would absolutely recommend her 100%. In fact two people I recommended Cindy to did buy from her and they are both very happy. She is always there if I have questions, and she LOVES that I adore Pippa so much. I send her pictures and she is always thrilled to hear how Pippa is doing. So personally, I think timing is also a consideration since it is likely you will find numerous excellent breeders to choose from whose dogs have the qualities you are looking for.
> 
> I was also told by several people that the right puppy would come along at the right time, and I really believe that is true. I hit dead ends several times when I inquired about particular puppies, but Cindy happened to have the puppy that I truly feel was meant for our family.


Thank you for this perspective as well. I'm so glad Pippa has worked out perfectly in your family. I loved that video of her playing with Cozette :wub:


Thank you again, all, for your help :SM Rocks!:


----------

